# Neve nas Serras do Marão, Alvão, Meadas e Montemuro. 28-02-2016



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

E depois da neve, vem a fotografia!  Ontem de manhã, naturalmente, não consegui resistir ao chamamento do "elemento branco" e lá fui por essas estradas fora em busca do deslumbramento. Foram quase 300 km muito bem passados! 

A primeira paragem foi no alto do Marão, onde o Snifa, com mais coragem que eu , tinha estado no sábado.
Ainda havia bastante neve. E muita gente, a fazer as "loucuras" do costume. 




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Lá tirei meia dúzia de fotografias para registar o momento e rapidamente saí dali para fora... confusão demais para apreciar verdadeiramente, em silêncio, a paisagem...

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

Passado que estava o Marão, na descida para Vila Real o Alvão apresentava-se deslumbrante, especialmente a face virada a oeste. A veiga da Campeã simplesmente magnífica. Infelizmente não deu para parar. O verdadeiro objetivo da viagem estava uns quilómetros mais à frente: o miradouro de São Domingos em Fontelo, Armamar, onde estive em agosto e de onde se obtêm belíssimas vistas do Alvão e do Marão. Não desiludiu!




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Alvão from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Alvão from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Alvão and Vila Real from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão and Peso da Régua from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão and Peso da Régua from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Lamego and Serra das Meadas from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Lamego and Serra das Meadas from São Domingos Overlook, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E com as vistas já bem cheias... lá segui até Montemuro, para a última etapa do passeio.

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

Na subida de Castro Daire para as Portas de Montemuro era por demais evidente que lá em cima o sol não ia brilhar. O topo da montanha estava tapado por ameaçadoras, e cénicas, nuvens e o vento soprava bem forte.

À chegada às Portas estava nevoeiro cerrado e, muita gente. Fugi, naturalmente...
Alguns quilómetros mais abaixo lá consegui encostar o carro e sair para uma breve, e gelada, caminhada. Muita neve ainda, e ao longe, por entre as nuvens carregadas, brilhava, literalmente, o flanco ocidental do Marão, completamente coberto de neve. Memorável! 




Winter Wonderland. Bustelo - Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Bustelo - Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra do Marão from Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Alhões - Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Serra de Montemuro, 28-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Enfim, uma manhã muito bem passada na "Escandinávia"...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Simplesmente wow!!! 
Nunca tinha visto o Marão com tanta neve! Muito obrigado!! É deslumbrante!! 
Já agora, no Verão passado, passei a noite perto do primeiro aerogerador a contar da esquerda, e estava de calções!!! É difícil imaginar-me nesta foto...


João Pedro disse:


>


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Simplesmente wow!!!
> Nunca tinha visto o Marão com tanta neve! Muito obrigado!! É deslumbrante!!
> Já agora, no Verão passado, passei a noite perto do primeiro aerogerador a contar da esquerda, e estava de calções!!! É difícil imaginar-me nesta foto...


Já suspeitava que ias gostar!  É uma serra muito fotogénica sem dúvida, e assim carregadinha de neve fica ainda mais bonita! 
Agora é que estava bom para lá ir passar a noite!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Fev 2016 às 23:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Já suspeitava que ias gostar!  É uma serra muito fotogénica sem dúvida, e assim carregadinha de neve fica ainda mais bonita!
> Agora é que estava bom para lá ir passar a noite!


Gostei mesmo muito!! 
Posso partilhar num grupo do facebook?


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Posso partilhar num grupo do facebook?


Claro!


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 23:23)

Epa vocês põem a fasquia cada vez mais alta! 

Em panorâmicas ninguém te ganha João Pedro! Simplesmente BRUTAL!
Postais fenomenais os que aqui nos trazes e diria que a tua fotografia é  imagem com harmonia e sentimento!
Desse miradouro consegues ver isso tudo!!? Incrível!
Olha ali o Santuário de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios com os seus seiscentos e tal degraus que várias vezes subi!! Dou, como é evidente, uma especial atenção a Lamego, onde passei dias duros mas com grande saudade nos meus tempos de vida militar nos idos anos do final da década de noventa! cidade gelada no Inverno e de calor sufocante no verão! Saudades das bolas de carne! Parece mentira mas nunca mais lá voltei e já lá vão 20 anos! Algum dia compensarei o Norte e voltarei certamente de preferência no Inverno! Eu nunca tive problemas em admitir que sou um alentejano apaixonado pelo Norte, por muitas coisas, mas em especial pelo clima e paisagens que tanto me cativam!
Eu acho que muitos de nós nem temos a noção da onda de sentimentos que provocamos nos outros, parabéns pela sensibilidade, devias viver da fotografia, bem que o merecias!

Grande abraço e parabéns por 300 kms tão desfrutados!

Obrigado de verdade  João Pedro!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 23:44)

actioman disse:


> Epa vocês põem a fasquia cada vez mais alta!
> 
> Em panorâmicas ninguém te ganha João Pedro! Simplesmente BRUTAL!
> Postais fenomenais os que aqui nos trazes e diria que a tua fotografia é  imagem com harmonia e sentimento!
> ...


Obrigado pelo teu comentário actioman!  Quase que fiquei com a lágrima no canto do olho... 

Fotografar relaxa-me bastante, e anda bem que consigo transmitir o sentimento do momento a outros através dos registos.  Pode ser que no futuro me dedique mais à arte, até porque acabei de mandar o atual emprego às urtigas!  E não tenhas problemas em admitir que és um alentejano apaixonado pelo Norte, eu também sou um ribatejano apaixonado pelo mesmo! 

É verdade, daquele fantástico miradouro consegue ver-se tudo isto. Lamego fica apenas a 5 km, a Régua a 6, as antenas do Marão a 16 e o Alvão a 30. Tudo muito perto portanto. Aconselho.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2016 às 01:30)

Não conheço esse miradouro, mas já está na mira para visitar da próxima vez que for para esses lados. Talvez quando me for abastecer às caves da Murganheira! 

De resto, fotografias estupendas!! 
E o Marão, como nunca o vi! Adorava que Montemuro também tivesse esse tipo de Pinheiros, como tem o Marão! Iriam valorizar imenso a paisagem!
Esse tipo de pinheiros, intercalados com os castanheiros e os carvalhos.... Mais neve = Paisagem perfeita! eheh!

Parabéns pelas fotografias, João Pedro!


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2016 às 20:36)

Belo passeio e fotos 

Nas primeiras da Serra do Marão nota-se ( sobretudo nas árvores ) que a neve já tinha diminuído bastante em relação ao dia anterior quando lá estive.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2016 às 21:53)

AnDré disse:


> Não conheço esse miradouro, mas já está na mira para visitar da próxima vez que for para esses lados. Talvez quando me for abastecer às caves da Murganheira!
> 
> De resto, fotografias estupendas!!
> E o Marão, como nunca o vi! Adorava que Montemuro também tivesse esse tipo de Pinheiros, como tem o Marão! Iriam valorizar imenso a paisagem!
> ...


Parecem-me ambas boas combinações! 


Snifa disse:


> Belo passeio e fotos
> 
> Nas primeiras da Serra do Marão nota-se ( sobretudo nas árvores ) que a neve já tinha diminuído bastante em relação ao dia anterior quando lá estive.


Estava algum vento no domingo de manhã, o suficiente para que as árvores "largassem a carga".

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2016 às 22:19)

Esqueci-me de referir que enquanto no Montemuro vi uma lontra junto a um ribeiro cujas águas corriam a grande velocidade encosta abaixo! Fiquei tão espantado a vê-la que até me esqueci de a fotografar! Entretanto a bichinha viu-me e escapou-se para um buraco!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2016 às 00:02)

Simplesmente magnífico João Pedro, fotos de meter inveja! Para quem nunca viu neve (uns flocos em Lisboa não contam ) fica absolutamente boquiaberto com tanta neve e serras lindíssimas! Quero tanto ver neve que qualquer dia o diabo enterra-me com um metro dela


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2016 às 20:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Simplesmente magnífico João Pedro, fotos de meter inveja! Para quem nunca viu neve (uns flocos em Lisboa não contam ) fica absolutamente boquiaberto com tanta neve e serras lindíssimas! Quero tanto ver neve que qualquer dia o diabo enterra-me com um metro dela


Obrigado!


----------

